
How To Create A Minimum Viable Product - nikunjk
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/13/how-to-create-a-minimum-viable-product/
======
volaski
Does this guy know what the hell he's talking about? Here are some of the
highlights. Anything else?

1\. "Bootstrap.js" 2\. "Heroku is built on top of S3" 3\. "Bootstrap depends
on jQuery" 4\. "You no longer have to mess with sessions, logout scenarios"
(talking about Facebook connect)

~~~
jusben1369
Also mentioned that all the subscription providers run on Authorize.net so you
can just switch over there. Not true - sort of a random comment. Still, it'll
be helpful for some folks in general.

------
citricsquid
I went through point by point noting why this post is nonsensical, but I have
now come to the conclusion that this post is "Emre Sokullu's best development
practices" and he needed a way to _sell_ the post and so he went with the _hip
and happening_ startup phrase "MVP".

He seems to now have a clue about what the point of building a minimum viable
product is... he also seems to be confused about which products are which.

